# Ryobi P240 Right-Angle Drill



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I used this drill in conjunction with a Ridgid right-angle impact driver (also reviewed previously) to install some crown moldings on kitchen cabinets that I installed some years back. My wife and an interior designer she hired made the suggestion and I always follow my wife’s suggestions. The drill was used to help secure hidden backer boards to the cabinet top edges. I had already attached the backers to the moldings out in my workshop.

The Ryobi unit worked just fine in that tight space, and my only comment involves its long horizontal length, which required the user to use both hands to make it work at its best. You use one hand to hold the handle and operate the trigger and use the other to stabilize the driving head further out. You can drill one handed, but the unit lacks stability when you do this.

Of course, its long length is a byproduct of its low profile, and so that tradeoff is to be expected. The only other limitation of the device is that it lacks a “driver” feature. It is a drill only, but its design would make driver work rather awkward, anyway.
Note that the attached photo also shows the Ridgid driver used in the project. The second photo shows only part of a larger molding installation.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Howard,
I have three of the ryobi right angle drills. I use them when I do kitchen installs. Also have one dewalt r/a drill. I bought them originally just so I could load different bits into each one for drilling the cabinets and not have to change bits. When I bought them, they were 49.00 each. I see now they are up to 69.00. They work well for what they are. I like the fact that the battery swivels. The dewalt doesn't.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Howard,
> I have three of the ryobi right angle drills. I use them when I do kitchen installs. Also have one dewalt r/a drill. I bought them originally just so I could load different bits into each one for drilling the cabinets and not have to change bits. When I bought them, they were 49.00 each. I see now they are up to 69.00. They work well for what they are. I like the fact that the battery swivels. The dewalt doesn't.
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


Yeah, I should have mentioned the battery-swivel feature. My goal now is to get some Ryobi lithium batteries (and charger) for the Ryobi hand tools that I have. Two of my five nicad batteries have turned into duds and I have doubts about the life span of the remaining three.

Interestingly, at Home Depot, while an individual Ryobi lithium battery is about $90 and a charger/battery combo is about $110, you can get a Ryobi drill/flashlight package that includes two batteries and charger for about $180. This is twenty bucks less than the individual items - and they throw in the drill and flashlight for free! Who on earth sets the pricing structure at Home Depot? Only an idiot would get the two individual items (battery and battery/charger package) instead of the drill/flashlight combo package.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Howard,
I don't know if I am sold on the lithium batteries yet. My original ryobi batteries lasted about four years. I bought four more at two for 39.00. I just bought two the other day for 47.00. When I was the Hartville Hardware tool show last week, I was talking to the dewalt reps about the batteries. I have six 18volt reg dewalt batteries that are about three and a half years old. They are still working, but I want to start picking up some replacements. So when I asked about the dewalt lithiums, the rep told me the run time would be about the same, but I would get twice as many recharge cycles out of them. Now they were 139.00 each. The regular batteries are two for 119.00. So I bought two regular batteries that day. I went to home depot friday early and bought two dewalt 18v drill kits for 99.00 each. They came with a std 18v drill, two std. batteries, and a charger. I will take the two batteries I bought last week back. The pricing does seem pretty strange, but I think it's their way of keeping you into their brand of tools. As of now, I have in dewalt 18v tools: hammer drill, right angle drill, 2-std. drills, right angle grinder, circular saw, sawzall, flashlight, impact driver and 2 1/2" finish nailer, 10 batteries, five chargers. Needless to say, I'll have the dewalt stuff for awhile.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Howard,
> I don't know if I am sold on the lithium batteries yet. My original ryobi batteries lasted about four years. I bought four more at two for 39.00. I just bought two the other day for 47.00. When I was the Hartville Hardware tool show last week, I was talking to the dewalt reps about the batteries. I have six 18volt reg dewalt batteries that are about three and a half years old. They are still working, but I want to start picking up some replacements. So when I asked about the dewalt lithiums, the rep told me the run time would be about the same, but I would get twice as many recharge cycles out of them. Now they were 139.00 each. The regular batteries are two for 119.00. So I bought two regular batteries that day. I went to home depot friday early and bought two dewalt 18v drill kits for 99.00 each. They came with a std 18v drill, two std. batteries, and a charger. I will take the two batteries I bought last week back. The pricing does seem pretty strange, but I think it's their way of keeping you into their brand of tools. As of now, I have in dewalt 18v tools: hammer drill, right angle drill, 2-std. drills, right angle grinder, circular saw, sawzall, flashlight, impact driver and 2 1/2" finish nailer, 10 batteries, five chargers. Needless to say, I'll have the dewalt stuff for awhile.
> Mike Hawkins


Once you are into a brand to the extent that you have plenty of their tools and only need to update batteries occasionally it makes no sense to change brands. You are on the right track with the DeWalt stuff.

I tried to dicker with some sales people at Home Depot this weekend to get a deal on the Ryobi $179 drill/flashlight lithium package and they did not go for it. (They will do this on some tools, sometimes.) Your observations on the lithium packs gives me something to consider. You can purchase almost four nicads for the price of one lithium, and good as the latter is, I find it hard to believe that one lithium can outlast four nicads. 

I will wait to see if they get desperate at HD as Christmas approaches and see what happens with the lithium items. If they do not cut prices I may just opt for two more nicads.

Interestingly, the drill/flashlight package (with two batteries and charger) cost the same as two batteries purchased each separately. Heck, why would anybody buy just two batteries as individual items when they could opt for the package set and get a drill, charger, and flashlight thrown in at no charge? Get the package, keep the batteries, and give the other items to a buddy if you already have several spares on hand.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Howard Ferstler said:


> Interestingly, the drill/flashlight package (with two batteries and charger) cost the same as two batteries purchased each separately. Heck, why would anybody buy just two batteries as individual items when they could opt for the package set and get a drill, charger, and flashlight thrown in at no charge? Get the package, keep the batteries, and give the other items to a buddy if you already have several spares on hand


Your reviews have been very helpful. If you are still looking for Ryobi Lithium batteries check this out QUICKLY:

LOCAL HD marked down the 2 pc Ryobi 18V Li drill+light+bag kit $199>$99 
sku#765743
model# P813
**2 x 2.4 Ah Li batteries

NOTE: SINGLE LITHIUM BATTERY UPGRADE KIT IS $89

4pc Ryobi 18V Lithium-ion kit $299>$199
sku#750034
model# P843


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been waiting for a chance to talk about the lithium ion batteries from Ryobi. Our Home Depot in Rosenberg, TX has the charger and one lithium ion battery on sale for $89.00. I paid $119 last year.

I have many Ryobi cordless tools. I have to say that the lithium ion battery is so much better than the ni-cads. I can now use tools like the router and circular saw effectively now. I used the LI battery to cut some 1/4" hardboard at the deer lease and cut about 20 sheets before the LI battery played out. I cut about 4 sheets with a Ni-cad battery before it died. Both batteries were fully charged.

The LI battery lasts for hours in my impact driver. I can drive an entire box of Hardibacker screws in Hardibacker before the battery goes dead. The LI batteries hold their charge longer when not in use, last longer when in use and are lighter.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've installed many cabinets with out a right angled drill. I can't really remember when I could have justified spending the money for one. Perhaps it is because I custom build all of my boxes and if there is something has hardware in a small opening, I attach it prior to fabrication.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

ive got the P240 drill as well and like it very much. its great for getting into tough spots

i like the lithium batteries too. great addition!


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

aggreX said:


> Your reviews have been very helpful. If you are still looking for Ryobi Lithium batteries check this out QUICKLY:
> 
> LOCAL HD marked down the 2 pc Ryobi 18V Li drill+light+bag kit $199>$99
> sku#765743
> ...


Yeah, I saw that promotional sale, too, a few days ago. I have just sold some old audio gear (the wife wants me to use my own money for such purchases) and will probaby head back to HD tomorrow to pick up the deal. Heck, with that smaller package you are basically getting a second battery, charger, drill, and flashlight for ten bucks.

The guy in charge of making deals at HD must be out of his mind. How in the world do they expect to sell individual batteries with combo packages like that being priced so low?

Howard Ferstler


----------

